# Food Tattoo



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2015)

I can actually see the dandruff in there.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 5, 2015)

Well at least you could grow back your hair, but your scalp will always be multi-color, gahhh. Besides, that hadta hurt!


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2015)

Didn't you mean to say "fool" tattoo?


----------



## imp (Sep 5, 2015)

Asked my wife this morning, after she received news from her kid sister that she was divorcing her husband of 34 years, the guy has been bedding a 29 year old lady with a tattooed, shaved head; he is about 58,

does hair grow back where a solid tattoo is applied?    imp


----------

